# The Finals showed....



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

....just how good our Kings are. We will be right there again next year, only this time hopefully we can pull it out. The Lakers are beatable and everyone, including them, knows it......


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*What?*

How did it show how good the Kings are? The Lakers didn't have any touble with NJ, they swept them, it's not like the Kings were in the Finals. HaHaHa. That'll be the day:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, if you would analyze what I said you might be able to come to the right conclusion. The Lakers stomped the Nets, absolutely crushed them. All that shows is how good the Kings are for forcing the Lakers to the brink of elimination....

Please, only post if you have something respectable to say....


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I understand your analysis, but we all had knew who ever won the Western conference finals would have an easy field day in the finals itself.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

*Re: What?*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> How did it show how good the Kings are? The Lakers didn't have any touble with NJ, they swept them, it's not like the Kings were in the Finals. HaHaHa. That'll be the day:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


You're making so many posts that you are not thinking before doing it. 

Hows this: Lakers and Kings go 7... even to OT in the 7th, showing that they are a very evenly matched couple. The Lakers destroy the Nets, showing that they are #1 and indeed, the Kings are a clear #2.

Put the crappy game 6 calls into the deal and the numbers might be reversed.

Less posting, more thinking, please


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Nope Kings-Nets would have been a good series.
The reason the Lakers so dminated the the Nets was cause of Shaq and there is no King that would have come close to doing what Shaq did.
The Nets were completley taken out of their style of ball by the Lakers. Sacramento favors NJ's style and it would have been an interesting series.
Don't get to excited about your Kings they played great but they had the series of their lives when the Lakers played uncharacteristically(spelled that wrong) bad


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Do you ever give any thought to why the Lakers played bad? Because the Kings constantly took them out of their normal style of play. Also, The Kings played like they have been playing all season; no worse, no better.

If you have to validate that the Kings are bad in your mind by repeating this nonsense, then I feel sorry for you...

Also, If you could follow the logic in this thread, then you could understand that what I was saying is that the Lakers are a very good team and the Kings are as well for pushing them to the brink...


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *shobe42 *
> Nope Kings-Nets would have been a good series.
> The reason the Lakers so dminated the the Nets was cause of Shaq and there is no King that would have come close to doing what Shaq did.
> The Nets were completley taken out of their style of ball by the Lakers. Sacramento favors NJ's style and it would have been an interesting series.


so true...:yes:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

KC, don't let your anger get in the way of your argument. I'm not arguing whether SAC is a good team or not they are a great team. I'm just saying that they wouldn't have crushed the Nets.

The Kings did play the series of their lifes. Mike Bibby played well above himself. At times he played better than C-Webb, Shaq or Kobe. That's not the normal Mike Bibby. Divac did a better job on Shaq than anybody, including himself, has done on Shaq in years. Turkoglu except for game 1 played better than he usually does. And most important Chris Webber whos usually looked at as a play off flop stepped up. All that plus "bad" play by LA more than made up for a lost Peja. 

The only reason that the Kings didn't come out on top was because of missed freethrows and lack of poise down the stretch of game seven. Hopefully, for you Kings fans, this experience will prepare them for the critical moments of next years series. I'm sure the Kings will come back better and tougher, but they aren't the champs yet, and you can bet that no matter what improvements the Kings make the Lakers will be ready.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Again, this was never about how the Kings would have faired in the Finals. You are missing the whole point of the topic.....


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Your original post makes it look like you were saying that the Kings would sweep the nets just cause the Lakers did Sorry.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No, I was saying that it shows how good the Kings are to have pushed the Lakers to the brink of elimination. Others understood the concept....


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

*Mr.X*

The Lakers are a great team, but they are badly overrated by some. They did not play "uncharacteristically bad", they just aren't as unstoppable as they once were. The Kings and Bibby did not in any way play "above themselves", Bibby is just that good. If anything, the Kings played uncharacteristically bad in that they missed alot of their ft's in Gm7. Chock that up to lack of Championship experience, which the Laker role players have and the Kings role players do not (yet). The Kings should be NBA champions by this time next year. Nothing against the Lakers, but Shaq's not getting any younger or fitter, and their day in the sun may be over already.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

That's a great quote on the bottom of your post. Brad Miller is the Shaq stopper.:laugh: 
Although he almost lost an ear for it.
I guess above themselves is the wrong words. But they did play better than they had before. They got better each round. Which I understand is a good thing. It'll be interesting to see if the Kings can reach that level of play again next year. But expect the lakers to be prepared.
Shaq doesn't need to get better. Kobe still seems to be improving.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If anything, Shaq will start to get worse physically and his game will suffer....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*KC*

KC, please stop whining. Every time I see one of your posts it's about how "the Kings got cheated," and "the Lakers suck," and "Kobe's ugly, and Shaq's dumb." Get over it. You're starting to sound like a baby. Your posts make me feel frickin depressed.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Do you even read the posts? Where am I "whining"? You need to either, read what I actually say and respond accordingly, or get off of this board.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Shaq*

You frickin wish KC. Shaq will rule the NBA for 6 more years. 9-peat, 9-peat, 9-peat!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Can't argue with that logic......


----------

